# Jemand Erfahrung mit Hofer / HOT Karten ?



## Grosskaser (14 Juli 2017)

Nachdem Roaming Gebühren in der EU ja nun Geschichte sind, will ich mir für mein iPad eine anonyme (ist ja in DE jetzt auch Geschichte) SIM Karte holen und zwar beim Hofer (österr. Aldi) eine HOT Karte, ist Prepaid mit vernünftigen Tarifen. Hat da jemand Erfahrung ob man das dauerhaft ausserhalb AT einsetzen kann / darf ?


----------



## Reducal (14 Juli 2017)

Nein, darf man nicht! Die Karte würde irgendwann deaktiviert werden, womöglich funktioniert sie gar nicht in D.


----------



## SIMProfi (16 Juli 2017)

Natürlich darf man. Da war was mit Freizügigkeit innerhalb der EU.
Auf der Hofer Webseite steht, dass man nach 4 Monaten erklären muss, warum eine hauptsächliche Auslandsnutzung stattfindet.
Eine Karte kostet an der Hofer Kasse 2,99 € .....
Registrierung nicht nötig.
Ich nutze die Karte über einen Monat schon. Geht wunderbar. mit LTE. und billiger als die meisten Prepaid Angebote in DE.
Ich dachte hier im Forum wäre Profis unterwegs .......


----------



## BenTigger (16 Juli 2017)

SIMProfi schrieb:


> Ich dachte hier im Forum wäre Profis unterwegs .......



Wo denkst du hin, wir haben alle nur auf dich gewartet, 

damit du uns erklärst, was das mit Computerbetrug zu tun hat und wie wir damit einen Computer betrügen können...


----------



## jupp11 (16 Juli 2017)

CB ist eins der ganz wenigen Foren, bei dem man unangemeldet  posten kann.

Hab das Gefühl, dass es immer derselbe "Gast" ist, der hier in unregelmäßigen 
Abstanden seinen unqualifizierten Werbe/müll abläßt.
Schema  ist seit Monaten immer gleich: im Abstand einiger Tage/Wochen  innerhalb
weniger Minuten einige  "Beiträge" mit Belanglosem oder Werbung zu posten.


----------



## Jens18 (17 Juli 2017)

Ich für meinen Teil fand die info zu Aldi / Hofer Karten hilfreich.
Hab es mir auf der entsprechenden Webseite auch angeschaut.
Mehr poste ich jetzt nicht, sonst bin ich auch ein Aldi Troll )))


----------

